# Dodge county reports



## mossyhorn (Oct 18, 2007)

well for me deer are really moving pretty good if you can find some water oaks acorns or some pin oak acorns. persimmons also would put you on some deer if you know where an out of the way tree is. i have seen deer both mornings and evenings hunting these feed sources. another thing i am gonna try this week is water hole i got a nice pic of an eight point that is about 17 inches that is showing up about ten minutes before dark so i will keep you guys posted and yall do the same thanks ted.


----------



## huntininmilan (Nov 7, 2007)

Ted ...you hearing or seeing anything around dodge /telfair around some your areas ...they seem to be close  and between me and you they are already chasing some big uns are and alot of small ones are chasing and back  closer to milan they seem to be just getting started ...you seeing anything different? They brought some nice descent ones into Barlows here and there but not consistently yet, the does i've seen of late aren't ready yet.....


----------



## mossyhorn (Nov 8, 2007)

its about to bust  out . been seeing alot of small bucks but last two days i have seen 3 shooter bucks out cruising. my brother killed a 16 inch 8 pt. yesterday evening. he was grunting and chasing. have u heard of the Bagget deer killed in dodge greenscored 176. he emailed me a pic and he is awesome. i think the next week will be great. ted


----------



## mossyhorn (Nov 8, 2007)

went this evening and saw two does and eight gobblers. my brother hunted foodplot and saw two bucks. one was a hoss just too far away and the other were 14 to 15 inch eight point. both deer were by themselves fed for a little then moved on. ted


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 9, 2007)

good deal...should be a great weekend!!!
good luck guys..


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone hunted Mccranie Plantation in Chauncey for deer.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## huntininmilan (Nov 12, 2007)

don't think i've heard of the bagget buck unless it's one of the ones barlow's was telling me about or is that the one killed in rhine that was a 12 pt because greg said that one green scored in the 170's is that the one...if you don't mind send me an email d.g.outdoorsllc@embarqmail.com.....thanks Ted!  
Also as of monday it still hasn't started for around our places in milan....too many does still clean and the occasional buck eating with 4-5 does and ain't paying none of them any attention- but real soon maybe even around thursday- friday startin weather cooperating, should be cranking this weekend!


----------



## flecha-7 (Nov 26, 2007)

*mc craine plantation*

I hunted last week there and all the guys saw deer , one nice 15 3/4 inche inside spread 8 pointer was taken , the food is great and the guides are well informed and will try hard for you.
accomodations are tops.


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the Information flecha-7 .


    Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------

